# babywearing and exercise



## olenanina (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi fellow babywearers!

I am wondering if anyone knows anything about exercising and babywearing? Any ideas, things I could do while wearing my baby? (he's 9mo, and I have and can use most types of carriers...)

Thanks for your thoughts!

Olena and Kasian







:







:







:


----------



## robertandenith (Apr 1, 2008)

I just done walks with babe on an ergo, at night though...


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

Only thing comes to mind is hiking.
I remember seeing a picture from the Moby instruction perhaps of a mom doing yoga.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

I power walk an hour everyday with ds, 11 months, in a hopp. I usually go around nap time and he falls asleep for the whole time. When it gets hotter out I am going to start heading out around 7-8 am, instead of 10-11 am like I do now. It's great having a 25 pound weight on me while walking..extra workout.


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

My only workout is trekking around a 2 mile loop in my neighborhood with baby on the front. He is 20 months and 28 lbs, likes to point and see me so he still rides in front, in Ergo or MT or toddler patapum. I put on 70 lbs with him and it came off this way pretty well for me. That's how they get the soldiers in basic training in good shape fast----trekking with a weight on.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I think anything high-impact or bouncy is out, so no running or using an elliptical machine, and I would not recommend bike-riding or rock-climbing or anything where baby might fall with you if you fall.

But I agree, power-walking (not just strolling) with baby on your back is an excellent way to get in shape. Just make sure you have a supportive two-shoulder carrier and make sure baby is snugged up against your back (no leaning). You'll get hot and sweaty, but you'll get in shape!


----------



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maymorales* 
Only thing comes to mind is hiking.
I remember seeing a picture from the Moby instruction perhaps of a mom doing yoga.

I can't imagine babywearing doing yoga. Pretty sure that wouldn't work.
Maybe Tai Chi where you are standing upright the whole time?? I dunno, haven't done much tai chi.

Fast walking is a good workout with baby on your back. Go uphill for even more.

g.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I won't do anything bouncy. We walk almost every day for a few miles. Our town has hills and between the babe, Ergo, and (not terribly huge) diaper bag, my husband claims I'm training for the AT.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *g&a* 
I can't imagine babywearing doing yoga. Pretty sure that wouldn't work.
Maybe Tai Chi where you are standing upright the whole time?? I dunno, haven't done much tai chi.

Fast walking is a good workout with baby on your back. Go uphill for even more.

g.

I've done some t'ai chi with the baby in a Moby. I also do deep knee bends and go for long walks. I haven't done yoga, no.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

I do 2.5-5 mile power walks with DS on my back sometimes.


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

I just remember a photo of a mom with baby, tummy to tummy in a Moby. She was arching her back with knees on the floor. maybe it wasn't Yoga.

Wouldn't the Warrior Pose and Warrior II work? That strengthens the legs.

I am in no way suggesting a single leg balancing pose or flowing movements.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

i think yoga with babies is a lot easier and way more fun, IMO, with the baby out of a carrier. that way you can put the baby on the floor when needed and have eye contact, move the baby from one side to the other when you're holding him/her in arms (like while balancing or doing standing poses), use the baby as a counter-weight, etc.

vigorous walking/hiking is the way to go. you could also probably manage to do some resistance type water exercises in a pool with a baby in a nice water wrap or mei tai.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

I have worn DD on a treadmill and an elliptical trainer a few times, but honestly I wouldn't recommend that as I just never felt that comfortable doing it. Walking and hiking were a lot easier, as are a lot of abs/strength routines, using your baby for counterweight.

You can also dance... around here they have salsa-babies classes, but you can also do merengue, swing, hip hop, bhangra, belly dancing, you name it! I also found housework and yard work with a kiddo to be a good workout... DD loved the white noise of the vacuum and the fresh air outside!

ETA: I did these with a mei tai... the stretch in the Moby made it difficult to really get moving once DD was a little bigger.


----------



## *Kelly* (Apr 27, 2007)

I think all the posted ideas are great and I've done many of them. I just wanted to add one more that helped me get back in shape after I had my girl: a DVD called Mambo Moms. It is all dances you do while wearing your baby! Really fun and it used to put my little one right to sleep, which at the time was a real blessing. I got it from my local library, but I think you can also buy it online.


----------



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

i do some squat's and stretches sometimes. lots of walking. my moby came with a book or sheet of paper or something that showed some exercises but i don't remember what they where


----------



## mama_y_sol (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonfroggy* 
my moby came with a book or sheet of paper or something that showed some exercises but i don't remember what they where


I happen to have that paper right here:

-use exercise tubing for bicep curls,lateral raises...

-plie squat (legs turned out to work inner thighs, glutes)

-Lunge

-wall squat (back against wall, hold for 1 min)


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiepunk* 
i think yoga with babies is a lot easier and way more fun, IMO, with the baby out of a carrier. that way you can put the baby on the floor when needed and have eye contact, move the baby from one side to the other when you're holding him/her in arms (like while balancing or doing standing poses), use the baby as a counter-weight, etc.

ah ha! now that makes more sense.


----------

